# wieder mal ein MAILPROBLEM in Java



## gast (29. Nov 2004)

```
package javamail;
import java.util.*;
import javax.mail.*;
import javax.mail.internet.*;
import java.io.*;


public class Test{
  public static void postMail( String recipient,String subject,String message, String from )throws MessagingException{
    Properties props = new Properties();
    props.put( "mail.smtp.auth","true" );

    Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance( props );

    Message msg = new MimeMessage( session );

    InternetAddress addressFrom = new InternetAddress( from );
    msg.setFrom( addressFrom );

    InternetAddress addressTo = new InternetAddress( recipient );
    msg.setRecipient( Message.RecipientType.TO, addressTo );

    msg.setSubject( subject );
    msg.setContent( message, "text/plain" );
    Transport.send( msg );
  }



  public static void getMail( String host, String user, String passwd )throws Exception{
    Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance( new Properties() );

    Store store = session.getStore( "pop3" );
    store.connect( host, user, passwd );

    Folder folder = store.getFolder( "INBOX" );
    folder.open( Folder.READ_ONLY );

    Message message[] = folder.getMessages();

    for ( int i = 0; i < message.length; i++ )
    {
      Message m = message[i];

      System.out.println( "Nachricht: " + i );
      System.out.println( "From: " + m.getFrom()[0] );
      System.out.println( "Subject: " + m.getSubject() );

      Multipart mp = (Multipart)m.getContent();

      for ( int j = 0; j < mp.getCount(); j++ )
      {
        Part part = mp.getBodyPart( j );

        String disposition = part.getDisposition();

        if ( disposition == null )
        {
          MimeBodyPart mimePart = (MimeBodyPart)part;

          if ( mimePart.isMimeType("text/plain") )
          {
            BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
              new InputStreamReader(mimePart.getInputStream()) );

            String line;
            while ( (line=in.readLine()) != null )
              System.out.println( line );
          }
        }
      }
    }
    folder.close( false );
    store.close();
  }



  public static void main( String args[] ) throws Exception{

    getMail( "pop3.web.de","<<<<<<user<<<<<<<", "<<<<password<<<<<" );
    postMail( "<<<<<<user mail addi<<<","Tolles Buch","Wow. Das Buch ist schön zu lesen","<<<<usermailaddi<<<<<");
  }
}
```

Wieso funktioniert der oben genannte Quellcode nicht? Er stammt aus JAVA ist auch eine Insel, jedoch ergibt schon das Compilieren ne Fehlermeldung:
Fehler:" 000013: getDefaultInstance(java.util.Properties,javax.mail.Authenticator) in javax.mail.Session cannot be applied to (java.util.Prperties)
Session session=Session.getDefaultInstance(props)
[Edit by foobar: Codetags eingefügt]


----------



## gast (29. Nov 2004)

ok, war vielleicht etwas unübersichtlich...



```
package javamail; 
import java.util.*; 
import javax.mail.*; 
import javax.mail.internet.*; 
import java.io.*; 


public class Test{ 
  public static void postMail( String recipient,String subject,String message, String from )throws MessagingException{ 
    Properties props = new Properties(); 
    props.put( "mail.smtp.auth","true" ); 

    Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance( props ); 

    Message msg = new MimeMessage( session ); 

    InternetAddress addressFrom = new InternetAddress( from ); 
    msg.setFrom( addressFrom ); 

    InternetAddress addressTo = new InternetAddress( recipient ); 
    msg.setRecipient( Message.RecipientType.TO, addressTo ); 

    msg.setSubject( subject ); 
    msg.setContent( message, "text/plain" ); 
    Transport.send( msg ); 
  }
```

Der Fehler liegt ganz oben"Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance( props ); "... 

Kann mir niemand helfen???


----------



## Roar (29. Nov 2004)

übergib als 2. argument null, das hat bei mir immer geklappt...


----------



## gast (30. Nov 2004)

als oin dieser From klappts nicht:


    Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance(props,0);
oder auch
    Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance(props,"null");

funzt nicht

*eider*


----------



## gast (2. Dez 2004)

huhu


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2005)

null, nicht "null"


----------



## DP (6. Jan 2005)

Session mail_session = Session.getDefaultInstance(props, null);


----------

